# When does the Pompano bite start back up?



## rip-n-lips (Jul 1, 2016)

I was catching them fairly regularly thru Memorial Day weekend, and now I have only found 1 since then.. I typically fish Perdido Beach and lately all I have found is catfish. I fish 6pm to just after dark, using live sand fleas.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mid September, early October.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

September. We'll be out catching ladyfish, and sharks until then. See you guys in the fall!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Pilar said:


> September. We'll be out catching ladyfish, and sharks until then. See you guys in the fall!


I'll be back then. Meanwhile, just flyfishing for trout (the REAL trout).

:thumbup:


----------

